# [US] Trading a few more from Series 1-4



## TokiToki (Feb 3, 2020)

Hi. 
Cards are all in mint condition. 

*Have: Updated 3/7*

Series 1Series 2Series 3Series 4
015	Tortimer
023	Cheri
028	Jambette
054	Deena
071	Yuka
085	Pancetti
088	Clay

120	Ozzie
131	Pate
133	Savannah
136	Egbert
152	Wendy
162	Mathilda
177	Flip
184	Anicotti

201	Rover
209	Wendell
223	Del
224	Paula
227	Rodeo
235	Spork
240	Deirdre
242	Chevre
246	Eloise
247	Wart Jr.
248	Hazel
256	Diva
260	Tammi
265	Gala
266	Joey
270	Rooney
271	Curlos
281	Lyman
287	Claudia
296	Soleil

303	Katrina
306	Tommy
307	Gracie
313	Pave
315	Redd
320	Mott
324	Graham
329	Broffina
335	Dotty
349	Lucy
359	Apple
366	Ribbot
369	Sylvia
376	Rizzo
378	Barold
395	Cally
398	Angus


*Want: Updated 3/7*


Series 1Series 2Series 3Series 4
7	Joan
13	Saharah
21	Portia
29 Rasher
94	Cyrano

118	Poncho
182	Alice
185 Chops
195	Hamphrey


352 Rory
375	Becky


----------



## Nenya (Feb 3, 2020)

Hi, we would love to get from you: 

02 Hopkins
16 Stu
38 Spike

From your want list we have to offer: 86 Chief; 91 Muffy; 145 Carmen; 169 Bud; 255 Wolfgang

Also, if you are interested in perusing our full list of available cards, here is the link: https://www.belltreeforums.com/show...-Julian-to-complete-series-1-4!-LF-lots-of-WA

Thanks for considering!


----------



## TokiToki (Feb 3, 2020)

Sorry, I'm only trading wa for wa. I should have made that clearer mb.


----------



## sleepingcrows (Feb 3, 2020)

Hiya! would you wanna trade my [237] Bam, [301] Isabelle, and [362] Static for your [264] Marshal, [272] Skye, and [338] Fang?


----------



## TokiToki (Feb 3, 2020)

sleepingcrows said:


> Hiya! would you wanna trade my [237] Bam, [301] Isabelle, and [362] Static for your [264] Marshal, [272] Skye, and [338] Fang?



I can do 3:1 for marshal or fang, 1:1 isabelle for skye, or 2:1 bam + static for skye.


----------



## miyari (Feb 4, 2020)

Hi, I have the following cards you are looking for:
091 Muffy	
169 Bud
226 Mitzi
237 Bam
294 Maple
317 Goldie

You have the following cards I am looking for:
324 Graham
334 Erik
339 Frita
342 Bones
347 Tammy
354 Walt
372 Doc
375 Becky
376 Rizzo
393 Frobert

I would be interested in trading for any of these. Please let me know if you're interested, and send me a PM!


----------



## TokiToki (Feb 4, 2020)

miyari said:


> Hi, I have the following cards you are looking for:
> 091 Muffy
> 169 Bud
> 226 Mitzi
> ...



mailed~


----------



## Ama (Feb 5, 2020)

I'm not sure if your list has been updated, but based on what looks like a trade you just did, I can do:

I can give you:
027 Lopez 
137 Cookie 
145 Carmen
WA 04 Piper


I want your:
321 Mallary
328 Boone
337 Queenie
338 Fang (worth more)
343 Anabelle
351 Puddles
373 Pompom
384 Margie
390 O'Hare
395 Cally

I know it amounts to a lot more cards from you, but all 4 I would be trading are on the more expensive side. What do you say? PM me


----------



## TokiToki (Feb 5, 2020)

Ama said:


> I'm not sure if your list has been updated, but based on what looks like a trade you just did, I can do:
> 
> I can give you:
> 027 Lopez
> ...



This seems fine to me, I'll pm you.


----------



## TokiToki (Feb 5, 2020)

Removed


----------



## 15sniper (Feb 6, 2020)

Hello will you trade

My 14 Ketchup

for your 16 Stu?


----------



## TokiToki (Feb 6, 2020)

15sniper said:


> Hello will you trade
> 
> My 14 Ketchup
> 
> for your 16 Stu?



I can do this trade. I'll pm you


----------



## Ayanie (Feb 7, 2020)

285 Merengue if you still have her
For my
86 chief, 167 Beau and 196 Freya


----------



## TokiToki (Feb 7, 2020)

Ayanie said:


> 285 Merengue if you still have her
> For my
> 86 chief, 167 Beau and 196 Freya



I can do that trade, I'll dm you


----------



## irlmegan (Feb 9, 2020)

I can trade Wolfgang for Mira or Genji!


----------



## TokiToki (Feb 10, 2020)

irlmegan said:


> I can trade Wolfgang for Mira or Genji!



I can do this trade, I'll DM you

------------------------------------------
Also unrelated: updated wants section to include cards for a friend


----------



## Ama (Feb 11, 2020)

TokiToki said:
			
		

> Ama said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, I don't see any extra cards you are looking for that I have, but maybe there are some not on your list?

My thread

If I do have some more you want, I don't mind just giving you a few extra because I am so close to completing my collection. I only need 11 more, and if you traded me those 6 I would be down to 5.

Because I'm so close, it would be harder for me to wait... Let me know what you want though so I can get closer to completing my collection!

It would be

your:
223 Del
238 Friga
271 Curlos
280 Victoria
290 Caroline
342 Bones

For my:
35 Deli
150 Coco
255 Wolfgang

(sorry I posted this here because your box was full)


----------



## TokiToki (Feb 11, 2020)

Ama said:


> So, I don't see any extra cards you are looking for that I have, but maybe there are some not on your list?
> 
> My thread
> 
> ...



Yea.. as I said before, I would prefer to wait for this trade to make it bigger since you do have cards I haven't listed that I am interested in, and you're still looking for S4 cards and I'd rather not waste the postage. 
If you happen to find other trades that's fine, I'm not in a rush to trade.


----------



## Ama (Feb 11, 2020)

I understand, sorry to bother you! I was just wondering what others you were interested in so I could try to get it done soon.
I'll keep trading and updating so let me know if you want to trade any earlier or when you get more!


----------



## TokiToki (Feb 23, 2020)

Finally updated first page!


----------



## Taffy (Feb 23, 2020)

I have Cousteau and Jay! Would you be willing to trade for merengue?


----------



## TokiToki (Feb 23, 2020)

Taffy said:


> I have Cousteau and Jay! Would you be willing to trade for merengue?



Sorry, I'd need a bit more for Merengue since she's a costly card


----------



## Taffy (Feb 23, 2020)

Thats okay! I sadly don't have other cards you are looking for  Would the same also apply for Maple as well?


----------



## DanielCat (Feb 23, 2020)

Hey willing to trade your Dizzy 326 for my Renee 026?


----------



## 15sniper (Feb 23, 2020)

Hello, Would you do your 285 Merengue

for my:

222 Miranda
229 Cousteau
244 Tangy


----------



## TokiToki (Feb 23, 2020)

15sniper said:


> Hello, Would you do your 285 Merengue
> 
> for my:
> 
> ...



I can trade if you also throw in 339 Frita


----------



## TokiToki (Feb 23, 2020)

DanielCat said:


> Hey willing to trade your Dizzy 326 for my Renee 026?



Oh wow I must have missed this post, my bad.
Yes I can do this trade, I'll PM you.


----------



## 15sniper (Feb 23, 2020)

TokiToki said:


> I can trade if you also throw in 339 Frita



Sounds good, PM sent


----------



## TokiToki (Feb 24, 2020)

Bump- 
Down to my last few cards


----------



## Fey (Feb 24, 2020)

I could trade you Penelope for Zucker :3


----------



## TokiToki (Feb 24, 2020)

Fey said:


> I could trade you Penelope for Zucker :3



Sorry, I'm looking for more than 1:1 for Zucker : (


----------



## Fey (Feb 24, 2020)

TokiToki said:


> Sorry, I'm looking for more than 1:1 for Zucker : (



That makes perfect sense, no worries! You just had so few cards listed as your wants, or I would?ve offered more from the start. 

I think of the ones you?re looking for I might also have Stinky. Would you accept him and Penelope?


----------



## TokiToki (Feb 24, 2020)

Fey said:


> That makes perfect sense, no worries! You just had so few cards listed as your wants, or I would’ve offered more from the start.
> 
> I think of the ones you’re looking for I might also have Stinky. Would you accept him and Penelope?



There are a few other cards I'll accept/i'm looking for that I don't have listed, I can DM you


----------



## Fey (Feb 24, 2020)

TokiToki said:


> There are a few other cards I'll accept/i'm looking for that I don't have listed, I can DM you



Sounds good!
One thing: let me know in this thread if I don’t respond within the next three hours—someone else’s PMs/VMs apparently haven’t been getting through to me, so there might be some technical issue ~.~


----------



## TokiToki (Feb 25, 2020)

bump


----------



## TokiToki (Mar 7, 2020)

Bump, updated. 
Just looking to trade the last of my lowest priority.


----------



## coffee biscuit (Mar 7, 2020)

Hi, 029 Rasher for 088 Clay?

DM me if you wanna trade. Thanks!


----------



## TokiToki (Mar 8, 2020)

Lunaris said:


> Hi, 029 Rasher for 088 Clay?
> 
> DM me if you wanna trade. Thanks!



Sure, I can do this trade. I'll DM you


----------



## PotatoSenpai (Mar 8, 2020)

Hello, I can trade you 352 Rory for 366 Ribbot, please PM if interested


----------



## TokiToki (Mar 8, 2020)

PotatoSenpai said:


> Hello, I can trade you 352 Rory for 366 Ribbot, please PM if interested



Sure, I can trade!
I will dm you~


----------



## PotatoSenpai (Mar 10, 2020)

Trade: Chops, Rory --> Apple, Ribbot
Thank you!


----------



## TokiToki (Mar 13, 2020)

Bumpy


----------

